# Necesito ayuda para crear adaptador de audio



## Carlos1478 (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola , postie aqui porque  se que muchos de ustedes saben mucho de electronicaasique les presento mi problema. anteriormente lo ahbia posteado en otra pagina pero me recomendaron esta.

Estoy haciendo un adaptador de audio para mi motorola l7 lo necesito para poner enchufar todo tipo de auriculares y escuchar musica.
Lo que no puedo saber es donde van los cables encufados a la ficha hembra  , esta tiene 3 patitas pero el cable de audio tiene 5 cables y no se cual es la masa ni nada me gustaria que me respondieran por favor ahora les dejo las imagenes de cada cosa.


Cables :

http://img703.imageshack.us/i/1001318a.jpg




http://img6.imageshack.us/i/1001322u.jpg/
 se puede ver que el cable de la derecha que es mas grueso ese lo vi como protejiendo a los otro cables osea alrededor de todos, despues a las izquierda esta el rojo, a su izquierda el blanco , a su izquierda el negro o azul y ahora biene el mas raro es un cable verde pero que estas enroscado con cable de cobre no se que es pero segun me dijieron es del microfono del auricular.

Ficha
http://img835.imageshack.us/i/1001325en.jpg/
es una ficha hembra de 3.5

http://img269.imageshack.us/i/1001324p.jpg/

y la ficha y el cable del celu
http://img9.imageshack.us/i/1001326ia.jpg/

Por cierto el cable del celular es este







gracias y espero que puedan ayudarme.


Perdon a los moderadores por el doble poste


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

Hola te aconsejo que desmontes el apartado donde esta el microfono y postea una foto


----------

